# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  في ذكرى ميلاد الحسين

## عرين

في ذكرى ميلاد الراحل الكبير جلالة المغفور له الملك الحسين بن طلال، يستذكر الاردنيون جميعا زعيما عظيما وقائدا فذا وبانيا متفانيا كرس حياته وجهده لخدمة بلده وشعبه وأمته بدأب ومثابرة ونكران ذات ندر ان يكون في عالمنا وفي علاقة كتلك التي ربطت الملك الراحل بشعبه الوفي الذي بادله حبا بحب وولاء ووفاء..

في ذكرى ميلاد الحسين الذي رحل عن دنيانا عندما حلت مشيئة الله راضيا مرضيا، يتلفت الاردنيون حواليهم فيغمرهم الرضى والفخر والاعتزاز بانجازات هذا القائد العظيم الذي حول بلدنا، ببعد نظره واستشرافه للمستقبل وثقته بقدرات وكفاءة وعظمة شعبه وارادته الفولاذية وصبره وتفانيه، من بلد يفتقر الى الموارد الطبيعية والشحج في المياه والثروات الى بلد يفخر بشبابه وبكفاءاتهم وعلمهم وخبراتهم والى مصدر اول للخبرات والمعرفة والانتاجية المرتفعة والجودة، فكانت الريادة الاقرب الى المعجزة، وكانت القفزات المتتالية في معدلات النمو وعدد الخريجين والمدارس والمشافي والجامعات والمصانع والطرق المعبدة والمرافق والبنى التحتية وبما يضع بلدنا في مصاف الدول الاكثر تقدما من المعيار الذي يطبق على الدول النامية..

في ذكرى ميلاد الحسين الذي رأى الدنيا في مثل هذا اليوم من العام 1935، نستذكر حكاية النجاح الذي حققه الاردن على يديه، وبقيادته وكيف استطاع هذا البلد الصغير بمساحته وعدد سكانه ان يكون صاحب دور في الاقليم المضطرب والمشتعل بالحرائق والأزمات وان يكون صوت الاعتدال والوسطية ونهج التسامح الذي كرسه الحسين الراحل صوتاً مؤثراً ومدوياً في عواصم الاقليم وفي عواصم القرار الدولي ليس فقط لحسه الإنساني وانحيازه للسلام ولكن السلام العادل والقائم على الشرعية الدولية والقانون الدولي بل وأيضاً لأنه يدعو الى الحوار وثقافته ويقدم منطقه على منطق القوة والمقاربات الأمنية والتي اثبتت الأيام والاحداث صوابيته وصدقيته وأهليته في حل مشكلات وصراعات المنطقة والعالم..

في ذكرى ميلاد الحسين الذي اراد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني أطال الله في عمره ان يكرسها في تاريخ الاردنيين فصلاً مجيداً ومحطة للتأمل في الانجاز الذي حققته قيادة الراحل الكبير المتميزة والفذة والحكيمة التي فتحت للأردنيين الأبواب المشرعة للفخر ببلدهم وبأنفسهم وللثقة بما هم فيه وعليه وان الأساس في نهضة الأمم يكمن في ارادتها وعزيمتها وصلابتها وثقتها بأنها إنما تتسلح بكل ما يمنح الأمم والشعوب القدرة على الانطلاق من قاعدة صلبة وارادة قوية وأهداف صحيحة تتماشى مع عقيدتها وايمانها وتاريخ امتها وحضارتها والالتقاء مع المجتمع الدولي في احياء وتكريس مثل الحرية وقيم الديمقراطية والإخاء والمساواة والتعاون بعيداً عن العنصرية والغطرسة والتمييز وهي القيم التي دعا اليها الحسين وطبقها داخل الاردن وخارجه حتى غدا أحد أهم الشخصيات وأبرزها في المحافل الدولية..

في ذكرى ميلاد الحسين ندعو الله أن يتغمد الراحل الكبير برحمته ويجزيه على ما قدمه لأمته وشعبه ولدينه وعزاؤنا في أن نجله الأكبر ينهض بالأمانة ويكرس كل وقته لبناء الاردن النموذج وتكريسه في المنطقة وفي العالم بلداً متطوراً ونشطاً ومساهماً فعّالاً في الحضارة الانسانية معتمداً على أصالة شعبه وابداعاته وواثقاً أن المستقبل المشرق سيكون من نصيب الاردن والاردنيين

----------


## Shb_Cute

سيبقى القائد القدوة الحسنة و رمزا من رموز الأمه العربية الخالده 

تبقى في قلوبنا وقلوب كل الوفياء والشرفاء من امتنا المجيده

ويكفينا فخرا الشبل الهاشمي الملك عبدالله ابنك والذي يمشي على خطاك

ويتمم المسيرة كما بدأها اسلافه

----------


## ajluni top

رحمك الله يا سيدي القائد و الانسان

و حمى الأردن من كل مكروه

شكرا الك اختي :Eh S(7):

----------

